
Appigo Is Threatening To Sue Android Apps For Using The Word "ToDo" - cooldeal
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/08/02/ios-developer-appigo-is-threatening-to-sue-android-apps-for-using-the-word-todo-in-their-names-generally-being-ridiculous/#disqus_thread
======
cbaleanu
Someone should remove the hash from the url. It scrolls to the comments
section of the article.

~~~
smashing
The submitter's obvious intent was to get comments on the blog.

